
TensorFlow - Google’s machine learning system, open sourced for everyone (2015) - jstrieb
https://research.googleblog.com/2015/11/tensorflow-googles-latest-machine_9.html
======
sturadnidge
Please add a 2015 to the title :)

------
mpeg
(A year ago)

------
Surgo
what?!?!?!?!?! (2015)

